# Did Fox News HD move from 61.5 in past few days?



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a 500 dish for 110/119 and a wing on 61.5. It looks like Fox News HD disappeared over the few days. Did Fox News move off of 61.5 in the past week?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I couldn't say... since I am on 110/119/129... but it wouldn't surprise me since Dish has been shuffling things and messing up people on split-arc configurations.

If you are on 110/119/61.5 you should be missing a lot of HD channels actually, depending on what package you subscribe to.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes Dennis - Stewart is correct - split arc installations will not get you everything in your package anymore. You either need a full Eastern Arc (61.5, 72.7 and 77) or the full Western Arc (110, 119, 129) to get ALL programming. Which Arc you need depends on which arc your HD locals (if available) are on. If HD locals for your area are not available, then you might as well get the full Western Arc (since they will probably be available in SD on 110/119). 

Probably the easiest thing for you to do is to repoint the 61.5 dish to 129 to get you a full western arc. This will depend on your line of sight to 129 - it's rather low EAST of the Mississippi.

If line of sight to 129 is a problem, but you do have all MPEG4 receivers (only ViP models) and you only have locals on 119/110 - you could reverse the dishes and put the Dish500 on 61.5 and 72, and use the wing dish for 119 or 110 (depending on which one has your locals). There may also be your locals available on 77, which would make the full eastern arc your prefered setup.


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info folks. I subscribe to the 200 package and the 200 HD add on. My locals HDs all come from the 110/119. I can't get 129 from my roof top due to obstructions. DISH sent someone out about 6 months ago to move me from 61.5 to 129. I already knew I did not have a path and told them so, but DISH insisted I have a professional visit. The installer verified my obstruction. He said I'd be OK ... 

I don't think I'm missing any HD I subscribe to except FOX news, and it disappeared only in the last few days. 

I have a 60' tower here (I'm a ham operator), and I could probably get 129 from the top of that tower. I guess I need to climb up there with my DishPointer android app and see if I can see 129 from atop the tower. I have one of the old little circular original antennas that I'm using for my wing. I understand 129 can be a difficult one to receive. I'm thinking about buying a larger 24" antenna and using my old single LNB on it for 129. I think I'll check my 129 path with the small dish first. 

Do you think the larger dish is a good idea? It costs less than $50 ...

Dennis

PS - How can I determine if FOX News HD indeed moved in the last week???


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You could also consider going to the complete eastern arc 61.5/72.7/77 config unless your LiLs are only on 110/119.

Having the 200 pack, there should be a bunch of HD channels you are no longer getting... maybe they just aren't channels you regularly watch... but I bet if you did a check on Dish's Web site to see what HD channels you are supposed to be getting, you would find a bunch missing.


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

Since I use a wing, what would be the advantage of getting locals from 77 if I can get also them from 119 or 110 (not sure where they are) ???

Where can I look to see which sat(s) my locals are on? 

Dennis


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dennis - What locals are you getting ?

If nothing else - you still could consider the Dish500 at 61.5 and 72.7, and aim the wing dish at 110 or 119, as required for locals.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dennis_Bham said:


> Since I use a wing, what would be the advantage of getting locals from 77 if I can get also them from 119 or 110 (not sure where they are) ???


That would get you a complete Eastern Arc, if nothing else



Dennis_Bham said:


> Where can I look to see which sat(s) my locals are on?
> 
> Dennis


James Long, one of our other moderators, has a website with all this info.

Start with http://jameslong.name/


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

Scooper, I'm in the Birmingham, Alabama market.


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link to James Long's info! Looks like my local HDs are on 129 and on 61.5 ...

My local SDs that are not also in HD are on 110 and on 61.5.


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

James Long's list shows Fox News HD on both 129/T28 and 61.5/T27. I checked 61.5/T27 tonight and I'm getting good lock on it, but no FOX HD ... I'm sure it was working last weekend ... bummer.


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

Since my local SD and/or HD is on 61.5, it does not look like I would even need 77. 

Couldn't I get all my DISH 200 SD/HD and local SD/HD from 61.5 and 72.7 ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Possibly... but at this point, I honestly would not recommend trying to continue a halfway arc configuration. Dish has already broke this by moving things around and intends to eventually force the issue further by the time they are done...

So it just makes sense to go ahead and convert fully to the eastern arc proper 61.5/72.7/77 so that whenever they do put something on 77 that you need/want, you will already be set and not get another surprise later.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

+1 - If you're going to do Eastern Arc - get all 3 birds.

This will require all your receivers to be ViP models - and no going backwards from here.

Dish also has the 1000.4 Dish so this can be a 1 dish solution.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dennis - you might want to go to "All Channels" list and go look in the 4000's/5000's. However - if you see it there - you still should pursue getting the full Eastern arc.


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

Many many thanks Stewart and scooper. I had a shot at 129 from my tower, so today I moved my wing to the tower. I got all my missing HDs back. You are correct, I had lost a bunch of them. I've just been so busy I had not noticed but a few missing.

I'm getting around 40 on the signal strengths on 129. Is that about normal for one of the old small dishes and LNB? I have not tweaked it but once and that was with the sig meter at the antenna. 

Dennis


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dennis_Bham said:


> Many many thanks Stewart and scooper. I had a shot at 129 from my tower, so today I moved my wing to the tower. I got all my missing HDs back. You are correct, I had lost a bunch of them. I've just been so busy I had not noticed but a few missing.
> 
> I'm getting around 40 on the signal strengths on 129. Is that about normal for one of the old small dishes and LNB? I have not tweaked it but once and that was with the sig meter at the antenna.


That seems reasonable to me... the 40-level on the meter. I forget what my signals are across the transponders, but I think 40-60 is pretty good and will even survive some moderate weather.

You may not only have lost some channels due to them moving, and you didn't notice if they were channels you don't watch often... but you may also have never even gotten some of the more recent additions that they added after making the decision to move things off of 61.5.

Glad you seem to be up and working and have your channels back.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Also, Dennis, I'd recommend calling in and have a CSR update your orbitals, saves issues later and would prevent calls about migrations you don't need. Or have a DIRT member do it for you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dennis_Bham said:


> James Long's list shows Fox News HD on both 129/T28 and 61.5/T27. I checked 61.5/T27 tonight and I'm getting good lock on it, but no FOX HD ... I'm sure it was working last weekend ... bummer.


My most up to date list is at http://uplink.jameslong.name/channels.html ...
The commercial account feed of Fox News HD is on 61.5/T27 but the feed for consumers is on 72.7/T19. The commercial feed on 61.5 will likely go away as well ... it just takes longer to make sure all of the commercial customers have reprogrammed their systems than to assume that the consumer account customers already have the right setup.

DISH assumes, however incorrectly, that their consumer account customers all have one complete arc and that no customer is running a split arc system.


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the additional info James. 

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## Dennis_Bham (Sep 22, 2011)

If I wanted to try a DISH 500 e/w a DPP dual LNB to receive 61.5/72.7, where can I look up the skew? (I can easily locate the AZ/EL) My on-guide pointing info does not provide skew for eastern arc. 

... AHHH - Nevermind ! I found the multi-LNB setting at dishpointer.com ...


----------

